# Socks!!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone know any good websites that sell snowboarding socks for cheap?! 
I just checked sierrasnowboards.com and they don't have any women socks on for sale! 
or should I just go to marshalls or tjmax? suggestions  !! 

by the way this is my first year boarding! I am super excited. just getting all the things I need before I go~! Minus a board since I'm only starting =)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Ross sell snowboarding/ski/hiking socks all day for ~$5–$7 a pair.

If push comes to shove you can compromise by getting polyester socks (like Under Armours), or soccer socks... though these won't be as thick or as warm as ski/snowboard socks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Under Armor makes snowboard specific socks which in my humble opinion are great.

A lot of Marshalls stores sell great snowboard gear for prices that can't be beat. Not even online. If you can't find snow socks there, feel free to find them here 

Mens Snowboard Socks


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Leo said:


> Under Armor makes snowboard specific socks which in my humble opinion are great.
> 
> A lot of Marshalls stores sell great snowboard gear for prices that can't be beat. Not even online. If you can't find snow socks there, feel free to find them here
> 
> Mens Snowboard Socks


Gotta love SmartWool socks, they simply get the job done time and time again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Andi said:


> Gotta love SmartWool socks, they simply get the job done time and time again. :thumbsup:


Yea, SmartWool is a very good brand. I'm thinking of shelling out for one of those 100% merinos they got going on.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I rock SmartWool but also bought a few pairs of the Burton emblem because they were $3 per pair. They seem to work fairly well although I cannot comment on the durability of the Burton socks as each pair only has a day or two on them. SmartWool however seem to last forever


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got a pair of smartwool midweight phd ski socks. I went with the ski socks because they have less padding on the calf area. They feel great and my feet are happy. If they weren't so exspensive I would probably wear smartwool socks every day.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Check out this site


http://thesocksite.com/snow-pack-snowboard-socks-2-pair-p-475.html


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Go with Smartwool. I've found a bunch of pairs at my local tjmaxx/marshalls this year going for 8-10 bucks a pair. well worth their weight in gold--and usually sell for at least twice the price.


----------

